# USB Headset: Sound wird verzerrt



## schakal16 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Mein Problem: der Sound aus dem Kopfhörer ist verzerrt  - oder besser: "zerknistert" (jeglicher Sound, nicht bloss Teamspeak etc.)


meinem Verständniss nach gibt diese Moglichkeiten dafür:

- falscher/alter Codec
wohl eher nicht, da der Sound über die Lautsprecher klar ist (ist es möglich, dass zuviele Codec's die Verzerrung verursachen - wie bei Videocodecs?)
- Kopfhörer kaputt 
sehr unwahrscheinlich, da er an der Stereoanlage funktioniert ("USB-Soundkarte" ist dann allerdings nicht dazwischen geschaltet)
- Prozessor überlastet
nein, ist er nicht
- Windoof Einstellung sind "irgendwie" falsch
so ziemlich in jedem Post zum Thema "mein Headset funktioniert nicht" wird auf die Soundeinstellungen unter Windows verwiesen. habe dort auch so ziemlich alles ausprobiert, konnte das Verzerren jedoch nicht beheben (muss allerdings anfügen, dass ich mich nicht sonderlich in diesen Menüs auskenne!)

falls ihr weitere, genauere Angaben braucht, einfach fragen


noch eine andere Frage: wie kann man unter Windows (oder mit einer anderen Software) per Knopfdruck zwischen dem Headset und den Lautsprechern hin und her schalten
(ist ziemlich nervig, die ganze Zeit das Headset ein- und auszustecken)  


System: 
- Windows MCE 2005 (alle Updates)
- Sennheiser PC 165 USB (-> keine Soundkarte)
- Asus A8N-E (Audiotreiber:  Realtek ALC850 Driver V5.10.0.5870 for Windows 2000/XP(WHQL)/2003 and Windows 64bit XP(WHQL)/2003)


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2006)

ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz: hast du das headset nun über USB dran oder an der soundkarte? in ersterem: da spielt der onboardsound ja keine rolle. also: boardtreiber und windows aktuell? 

und wie meinst du das mit dem umschalten von lautsprecher und headset? hast du kein fronUSB oder ein USB-verlängerungskabel? dann wär das aus/einstecken ja nicht so schlimm, evt. sogar einfacher als erst in die audiooptionen des PCs zu gehen (man müßte da halt den onboardsound wieder als primäre soundkarte aktivieren, wenn man das headset nicht nutzen will)


----------



## schakal16 (17. Oktober 2006)

Herbboy am 17.10.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz: hast du das headset nun über USB dran oder an der soundkarte? in ersterem: da spielt der onboardsound ja keine rolle. also: boardtreiber und windows aktuell?
> 
> und wie meinst du das mit dem umschalten von lautsprecher und headset? hast du kein fronUSB oder ein USB-verlängerungskabel? dann wär das aus/einstecken ja nicht so schlimm, evt. sogar einfacher als erst in die audiooptionen des PCs zu gehen (man müßte da halt den onboardsound wieder als primäre soundkarte aktivieren, wenn man das headset nicht nutzen will)




das Headset ist über USB angeschlossen
Boardtreiber und Windows sind auf dem neusten Stand


doch, habe frontUSB - ist dennoch lästig   gibt es keinen Shortcut? Hotkey, Icon für die Taskleiste? 

wo genau kann man das eigentlich umschalten - habs bis jetzt noch nicht fertig gebrach? - Beschreibung für Dummies wenn möglich


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2006)

schakal16 am 17.10.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> wo genau kann man das eigentlich umschalten - habs bis jetzt noch nicht fertig gebrach? - Beschreibung für Dummies wenn möglich


 ich hab kein USB-sound, weiß nicht, ob das geht, aber es ist ganz sicher nicht leichter, als einfach den stecker zu ziehen...


----------

